# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ինչպե՞ս բոյ քաշել

## .N.a.R.e.K.

Ես 13 տարեկան եմ:Ես չաղ չեմ, սակայն Fast Food-երից փորիս մասում առաջացել են յուզեր:Իմ կարծիքով վոր բոյ քաշեմ դա կանցնի:Ինչպես բոյ քաշեմ :Dntknw:

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Սպորտով զբաղվի, մի քիչ շատ քայլի:



> Ես 13 տարեկան եմ:Ես չաղ չեմ, սակայն Fast Food-երից փորիս մասում առաջացել են յուզեր:Իմ կարծիքով վոր բոյ քաշեմ դա կանցնի:Ինչպես բոյ քաշեմ

----------


## Մանե

> Ես 13 տարեկան եմ:Ես չաղ չեմ, սակայն Fast Food-երից փորիս մասում առաջացել են յուզեր:Իմ կարծիքով վոր բոյ քաշեմ դա կանցնի:Ինչպես բոյ քաշեմ


Քիչ Fast Food կեր/լավ կլինի ընդհանրապես չուտես/ ու նաև զբաղվի բասկետբոլով :Smile:

----------


## .N.a.R.e.K.

> Սպորտով զբաղվի, մի քիչ շատ քայլի:


Սպորտով զբաղվում եմ :Sad:   և շատ ել քայլում և վազում

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 



> Քիչ Fast Food կեր/լավ կլինի ընդհանրապես չուտես/ ու նաև զբաղվի բասկետբոլով


Ել ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում:Բացի բասկետբոլիվ ուրիշ հնար չկա???

----------


## Մանե

> Ել ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում:Բացի բասկետբոլիվ ուրիշ հնար չկա???


Ասում են լողն էլ ա բոյովացնում,վոլեյբոլն էլ :Smile:  . Բասկետբոլը ինչո՞վ ա վատ :Think:

----------


## .N.a.R.e.K.

Լողի 3 տարի գնացել եմ:Իսկ մոտակայքում բասկետբոլի կենտրոն ցկա

----------


## Davo'o

Վոլեյբոլը հաստատ օգնում է, սեփական փորձից եմ ասում... 183.5 սմ  :Smile:

----------

Արամ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Մանե

> Լողի 3 տարի գնացել եմ:Իսկ մոտակայքում բասկետբոլի կենտրոն ցկա


Ուրեմն տարիքից ա.Դեռ կհասցնես բոյովանալ :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես 13 տարեկան եմ:Ես չաղ չեմ, սակայն Fast Food-երից փորիս մասում առաջացել են յուզեր:Իմ կարծիքով վոր բոյ քաշեմ դա կանցնի:Ինչպես բոյ քաշեմ


Ի դեպ, գազար ուտելն էլ է բոյովացնում։  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Ինչպես բոյ քաշել?


չեմ ասի :Tongue:  
բայց դու չասեցիր քո բոյը ինչքան ա
Ես 13 տարեկանում 178սմ էի, ո համարում էի վոր էլի վատ չի:
Հիմա 185 ա ու էլ չեմ աճում, երևի, բայց համարում եմ որ էլի ա պետք, մի 3 սմ էլ :Xeloq:  
վերևում ասվածները իհարկե ճիշտ են, բայց առաջինը գեերից ա, երկրորդն էլ օդի փոփոխությունից, հիմա իսկը քո տարիքն ա, գնա Ասենք Ռուսաստան, մի էրկու ամսօվ :Smile:  , կամ կիպրոս մի 3 ամսով, դե նայի էլի , այնտեղ ուր օդը մաքուր լինի, ու կլիման Հայկականից տարբեր, բայց խոնավ :Cool:

----------


## .N.a.R.e.K.

> Ի դեպ, գազար ուտելն էլ է բոյովացնում։


Իսկ ես լսել եմ որ պետք ե գազարի հյուտի վրա ցետ ավելացնել և խմել

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> չեմ ասի 
> բայց դու չասեցիր քո բոյը ինչքան ա
> Ես 13 տարեկանում 178սմ էի, ո համարում էի վոր էլի վատ չի:
> Հիմա 185 ա ու էլ չեմ աճում, երևի, բայց համարում եմ որ էլի ա պետք, մի 3 սմ էլ 
> վերևում ասվածները իհարկե ճիշտ են, բայց առաջինը գեերից ա, երկրորդն էլ օդի փոփոխությունից, հիմա իսկը քո տարիքն ա, գնա Ասենք Ռուսաստան, մի էրկու ամսօվ , կամ կիպրոս մի 3 ամսով, դե նայի էլի , այնտեղ ուր օդը մաքուր լինի, ու կլիման Հայկականից տարբեր, բայց խոնավ


13 տարեկանում 178սմ իմ կարցիքով չապից դուրս շատա :Think:  
Իմ կարցիքով դու սխալվում ես

----------


## smilingangel

> Ի դեպ, գազար ուտելն էլ է բոյովացնում։


ես էլ այդպես գիտեմ,ավելի կոնկրետ՝ես լսել եմ,որ գազարի հյութն է բոյ քաշելուն նպաստում.բայց իհարկե ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ.ընկերներիցս մեկին նույնպես խորհուրդ էի տվել գազարի հյութ խմել,նախ ամբողջ օրը միայն դա էր անում,դե հետևանքները պարզ են-ալերգիա գազարից և այլն...  :LOL:  
բայց էդքան շատ մի անհանգստացի.տղաները սովորաբար ուշ են բոյովանում...դեռ կհասցնես  :Wink:

----------


## docart

Բոյովանալը առաջին հերթին պայմանավորված է գեներով, եթե օրգանիզմն առողջ է և չկան արտահայտված վնասակար գործոններ: Հիմա տեղի է ունենում ակսելերացիա, այսինքն սերունդը ավելի արագ է աճում: Երեխայի հասակը հիմնականում լինում է ծնողների հասակի միջինին+5-10սմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հետաքրքիր է: Իսկ դուք նկատել ե՞ք, որ մեր սերունդը միջինում ավելի բոյով ա քան մեր ծնողների սերունդը: Ըստ իս դա մութ ու ցուրտ տարիների օգտակար հետևանքներից մեկն էր: Մեր աճման շրջանում մենք շնչել ենք անհամեմատ ավելի մաքուր օդ քան մեր ծնողները: Բայց հիմա Երևանի օդի վիճակը շատ տխուր ա: Ես 2 տարի մաքուր օդ շնչելուց հետո, մի կերպ փորձում եմ հարմարվել:

----------


## docart

> Հետաքրքիր է: Իսկ դուք նկատել ե՞ք, որ մեր սերունդը միջինում ավելի բոյով ա քան մեր ծնողների սերունդը: Ըստ իս դա մութ ու ցուրտ տարիների օգտակար հետևանքներից մեկն էր: Մեր աճման շրջանում մենք շնչել ենք անհամեմատ ավելի մաքուր օդ քան մեր ծնողները: Բայց հիմա Երևանի օդի վիճակը շատ տխուր ա: Ես 2 տարի մաքուր օդ շնչելուց հետո, մի կերպ փորձում եմ հարմարվել:


Այն որ նոր սերունդը ավելի բարձրահասակ է ես նշել էի, այսինքն ակսելերացիաի մասին:
Իսկ ցուրտ ու մութ տարիները դրա հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն: Այդ երևույթը  բոլոր երկրներում է: Եթե դա մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներիհետ կապված լիներ, հակառակը, կարող էր ավելի վատ սերունդ ստացվեր, քանի որ այդ տարիներին ստրեսսը ավելի շատ էր, սնունդը շատ դեպքերում անբավարար, ու չգիտես թե որ երկրի անորակ սնունդն էր գալիս Հայաստան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր է: Իսկ դուք նկատել ե՞ք, որ մեր սերունդը միջինում ավելի բոյով ա քան մեր ծնողների սերունդը: Ըստ իս դա մութ ու ցուրտ տարիների օգտակար հետևանքներից մեկն էր: Մեր աճման շրջանում մենք շնչել ենք անհամեմատ ավելի մաքուր օդ քան մեր ծնողները: Բայց հիմա Երևանի օդի վիճակը շատ տխուր ա: Ես 2 տարի մաքուր օդ շնչելուց հետո, մի կերպ փորձում եմ հարմարվել:


Իսկ ես հակառակը կասեի: Կոնկրետ իմ սերունդը՝ հենց 1986թ. ծնվածները բավական կարճահասակ են ծնողների համեմատ: Դա նկատել եմ և՛ մեր դասարանում, և՛ կուրսում:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
Իսկ թեման բացողին խնդրեի նախ ասեր, թե ինչքան է նրա հասակը հիմա: Գուցե իսկապես նորմայի սահմաններում է, և անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա, տարիքի հետ կանցնի: Ամեն դեպքում պետք է սպորտով զբաղվել և ճիշտ սնվել (չեմ ասում դիետա պահել, դա հակացուցված է):
Այո՛, աքսելերացիա, ինչ խոսք, կա:

----------


## .N.a.R.e.K.

> Իսկ ես հակառակը կասեի: Կոնկրետ իմ սերունդը՝ հենց 1986թ. ծնվածները բավական կարճահասակ են ծնողների համեմատ: Դա նկատել եմ և՛ մեր դասարանում, և՛ կուրսում:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
> Իսկ թեման բացողին խնդրեի նախ ասեր, թե ինչքան է նրա հասակը հիմա: Գուցե իսկապես նորմայի սահմաններում է, և անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա, տարիքի հետ կանցնի: Ամեն դեպքում պետք է սպորտով զբաղվել և ճիշտ սնվել (չեմ ասում դիետա պահել, դա հակացուցված է):
> Այո՛, աքսելերացիա, ինչ խոսք, կա:


Իմ բոյը 160սմ ե 
Քաշը` 48կգ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ բոյը 160սմ ե
> Քաշը` 48կգ


Էս դու կատա՞կ ես անում  :LOL:  Ամեն ինչ կարգին է, հանգիստ ապրիր քո կյանքով  :Wink:

----------


## .N.a.R.e.K.

չիշտն ասաց կատակ չեմ անում :LOL:   :LOL:  
Ուխակի մի քիչ անհանգստացել էի

----------


## Արսեն

7-րդ դասարանում բասկետբոլի էի գնում, բոլորը բոյով էին ինձնից, գազար սկսեցի ուտել, երևի օրեկան մի կիլո: տեսա չեմ բոյովանում սկսեցի կախվել տուռնիկից, էլի մնացի նույն բոյին: Վերջում աչքիս գեները իրենց գործն արեցին, բայց էլի համարում եմ որ բոյով չեմ :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Arss, դու ճիշտ ես. ժառանգականությունը մեծ նշանակություն ունի, բայց պետք չէ նեղվել կարճահասակությունից: Օրինակ ես մեր ընտանիքի ամենակոլոտն եմ: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչու է այդպես ստացվել, որովհետև մերոնք բոլորն էլ բոյով են: Ընտանիքիս անդամները շատ էին անհանգստանում դրա համար, ինչ ասես չարեցին, որ բոյովանամ, բայց իմ հեչ պետքն էլ չէր: Հիմա մնացել եմ նույն բոյին, բայց դժգոհ էլ չեմ: Կարծում եմ, որ կարևոր է նաև հոգեբանական տրամադրվածությունը հասակի նկատմամբ:

----------


## Cleopatra

> Ես 13 տարեկան եմ:Ես չաղ չեմ, սակայն Fast Food-երից փորիս մասում առաջացել են յուզեր:Իմ կարծիքով վոր բոյ քաշեմ դա կանցնի:Ինչպես բոյ քաշեմ


Մի հատ ձև գիտեմ մի քիչ դաժան է, բայց մարդ գիտեմ, որ օգնել է, երբ գնաս մարզահադահլիճ պարապելու, մի բարձր տեղից կախվում ես, մեկն էլ իհարկե քեզնից թեթև քո ոտքերից է կախվում, սկզբից քիչ ժամանակաշրջանով հետո ժամանակը երկարացնում ես:  Համ էլ քեզ ասեմ, որ աղջիկների միանգամից են բոյովանում ու շուտ բոյի աճը կանգնում է, իսկ տղաները մինչև 26-27, այնպես որ մտածելու բան  չունես :Wink:

----------


## CactuSoul

Նարեկ ջան, եթե, Աստված չանի, մի 10 տարի հետո նման պրոբլեմ ունենաս, այ այն ժամանակ էդպես կմտահոգվես, եթե հավեսդ տա :Wink:  : Իսկ այստեղ գրված բոլոր _խորհուրդներին_ էլ _խորհուրդ կտայի_ հետևել հնարավորությանդ սահմաններում, քանի որ եթե չբոյովացնեն էլ, հաստատ վնաս չեն տա, բայց օգուտը բացառված չի :Smile:  :

----------


## .N.a.R.e.K.

Գեների արումով կասեմ որ իմ մոտ ամեն ինչ լավ ե.Մենակ են որ Մամայիս բոյը 180սմ-ա երևի ամեն ինչ ասումա

----------


## Tumbler

Շատ ցատկի. Ես լոխի ել եմ գնացել 5 տարի. Տենց սիրոխական բասկետբոլով եմ սբախվել ու տանը շատ եի ցատկում :LOL:  Ու ահագին բոյովացա, հիմա ել շարունակում եմ, ուզում եմ մինիմում մի 183 լինեմ, հիմա 179-180. :Cool:

----------


## Selene

Ընդհանրապես այնպիսի տարիքում չես Նարեկ ջան, որ մտածես, թե կարճ է հասակդ :Ok:  
Դու դեռ կհասցնես բոյովանալ ու միանգամից կբոյովանաս :Wink:  Մեր դասարանի տղաների մոտ էլ կար այդ տարիքում նման խնդիր, բայց հիմա իրենք բավականին բարձրահասակ են:
Նաև մի բան էլ նկատի ունեցիր. եթե ծնողներդ, նաև պապիկ- տատիկներդ շատ կարճահասակ չեն, ուրեմն առավել ևս հանգիստ եղիր :Wink:

----------


## AMzone

եթե ուզում եք բոյ քաշել  ձկան յուղ կերեք, շատ կոգնի...

----------


## murmushka

տարօրինակ է, բայց ես միշտ տառապել եմ իմ բոյից: ես այնքան էլ բարձրահասակ չեմ,175 սմ , բայց իմ հասակն ինձ միշտ կաշկանդել է, այսպես ասած կոմպլեքսավորել,
այնպես, որ չեմ հասկանում ինչու եք ձգտում բոյովանալ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես 13 տարեկան եմ:Ես չաղ չեմ, սակայն Fast Food-երից փորիս մասում առաջացել են յուզեր:Իմ կարծիքով վոր բոյ քաշեմ դա կանցնի:Ինչպես բոյ քաշեմ


Ես Մի 2 տարի Թեթև Աթլետիկայով Զբաղվեցի / քո տարիքում/ մի 25-30 Սմ բոյ քաշեցի…Գնա Թեթև Աթլետիկայով Զբաղվի, բայց ՄԱրզիչին ասա, որ ուզում ես բոյ քաշել Թող Շատ քեզ Չտանջի  ծանրություններով …իմիջայլոց կան մարզիչներ, որ հատուկ բոյ քաշելու մասին են մտածում եթե պետք իմ մարզիչի մոտ կարամ տանեմ ինքը դրա իսկական վարպտա /մի 2 մետր կլինի/ համ էլ հիանալի մարզիա ու շատ լավ մարդ  :Ok:

----------


## Չիպ

> Եթե 170-ից սկսածը համարվում է բարձրահասակ, դա չի նշանակում, որ դրանից ցածրն արդեն ցածրահասակն է։ Ուրեմն դու միջահասակ ես, ոչ թե ցածրահասակ։  Իմ կարծիքով՝ ցածրահասակ կարելի է համարել 160–ից ցածր բոյ ունեցող աղջիկներին։ 
> Դե էս թվերն, իհարկե, պայմանական են, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, խելքին մոտ են քիչ թե շատ։


Իմ բոյը 155-ա ուզում եմ բոյովանալ, հնար չկա

----------


## Enigmatic

> Իմ բոյը 155-ա ուզում եմ բոյովանալ, հնար չկա


եթե չեմ սխալվում հենց Ռուսաստանում էլ անում են նման վիրահատություն,ծնկների մասում հատուկ երկաթներ են դնում չգիտեմ ինչեր են անում,մի անգամ ես էլ ասի ուզում եմ նման վիրահատություն :Blush: ,բայց դե հազար բան կարա լինի ապագայում,թե ինչ էր մտքովս անցել :Pardon: չեմ դժգոհում իմ բոյից

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իմ բոյը 155-ա ուզում եմ բոյովանալ, հնար չկա


Գազար կեր :  :Jpit: 



> եթե չեմ սխալվում հենց Ռուսաստանում էլ անում են նման վիրահատություն,ծնկների մասում հատուկ երկաթներ են դնում չգիտեմ ինչեր են անում,մի անգամ ես էլ ասի ուզում եմ նման վիրահատություն,բայց դե հազար բան կարա լինի ապագայում,թե ինչ էր մտքովս անցելչեմ դժգոհում իմ բոյից


 :Shok: 
Պատկերացնում ես տենց վիրահատություն տարած մարդիկ որ ծնկի վրա ընկնում են ի՞նչ ձեն ա գալիս, կամ որ լողանալուց հետո ծնկները սկսում ա ճռճռալ :  :LOL:

----------

ARMbrain (13.06.2014), Chilly (27.03.2009), Economist (27.03.2009), Jarre (26.03.2009), Kita (15.10.2011), Monk (26.03.2009), Sunny Stream (26.03.2009), Արամ (12.10.2009), Երկնային (28.03.2009), Հայկօ (27.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (28.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> եթե չեմ սխալվում հենց Ռուսաստանում էլ անում են նման վիրահատություն,ծնկների մասում հատուկ երկաթներ են դնում չգիտեմ ինչեր են անում,մի անգամ ես էլ ասի ուզում եմ նման վիրահատություն,բայց դե հազար բան կարա լինի ապագայում,թե ինչ էր մտքովս անցելչեմ դժգոհում իմ բոյից


Կարծեմ հատուկ երկաթներ են տեղադրում, որոնք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ձեռքով պիտի ձգել (հատուկ պտուտակների միջոցով): Ձգման արդյունքում տվյալ հատվածում ոսկորը փշրվում է, որի արդյունքում փշուրների արանքում նոր ճեղքեր են առաջանում, որոնք էլ հետո ոսկրանում են, և հետևաբար լավանալուց հետո ոսկորներն ավելի երկար են լինում:

Հետագայում երկաթները հանվում են:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կարծեմ հատուկ երկաթներ են տեղադրում, որոնք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ձեռքով պիտի ձգել (հատուկ պտուտակների միջոցով): Ձգման արդյունքում տվյալ հատվածում ոսկորը փշրվում է, որի արդյունքում փշուրների արանքում նոր ճեղքեր են առաջանում, որոնք էլ հետո ոսկրանում են, և հետևաբար լավանալուց հետո ոսկորներն ավելի երկար են լինում:
> 
> Հետագայում երկաթները հանվում են:


Սարսափելի դաժան պրոցեդուրա է, ահավոր ցավոտ: Բայց բավականին լավ արդյունքներ է տալիս:

----------


## Չիպ

> եթե չեմ սխալվում հենց Ռուսաստանում էլ անում են նման վիրահատություն,ծնկների մասում հատուկ երկաթներ են դնում չգիտեմ ինչեր են անում,մի անգամ ես էլ ասի ուզում եմ նման վիրահատություն,բայց դե հազար բան կարա լինի ապագայում,թե ինչ էր մտքովս անցելչեմ դժգոհում իմ բոյից


չէ կյանքում բոյ քաշելու համար նման բան չեմ անի:Այ ժամերով կարամ տուռնիկից կախվեմ, շա՜տ լավա :Hands Up: , բայց օգուտ չկա :Sad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Սարսափելի դաժան պրոցեդուրա է, ահավոր ցավոտ: Բայց բավականին լավ արդյունքներ է տալիս:


 :Shok: 

ինչ գիտես, որ ցավոտ է, փոձել ես?  :Tongue: 

Համ էլ, հիմա երևի էլ այդպես չեն անում, մեկ /կամ մի քանի/ վիրահատությունով պրծնում են... չինաստանում շատ տարածված  են այդ վիրահատությունները, ուղղակի ոտքերի ոսկրերը երկարացնում են մետաղական հավելյալ կտոր կպցնելով  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ինչ գիտես, որ ցավոտ է, փոձել ես? 
> 
> Համ էլ, հիմա երևի էլ այդպես չեն անում, մեկ /կամ մի քանի/ վիրահատությունով պրծնում են... չինաստանում շատ տարածված  են այդ վիրահատությունները, ուղղակի ոտքերի ոսկրերը երկարացնում են մետաղական հավելյալ կտոր կպցնելով


Չեմ փորձել, բայց մի մարդու եմ ճանաչում, ով էդ ձևով բավականին բոյովացել է: Հիմա էլ են էս մեթոդը շատ օգտագործում

----------


## Enigmatic

> Չեմ փորձել, բայց մի մարդու եմ ճանաչում, ով էդ ձևով բավականին բոյովացել է: Հիմա էլ են էս մեթոդը շատ օգտագործում


իսկ քանի սանտիմ են բոյովանում?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչքան գիտեմ, ինչքան շատ են օգտագործում, էդքան շատ են բոյովանում (ամեն ամեն անգամ ոսկորը կոտրելուց նոր հատված է աճում):

Սա էլ Իլիզարովի մեթոդի մասին էջ http://www.vardaan.net/ilizarov.htm

----------

Enigmatic (28.03.2009), Չիպ (28.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Ասեմ թե ինչպես, տուռնիկ խաղալ, կամ տուռնիկից կաղվել, մեկել լող, լողը լավ է բոյ քասհելու համար :Smile:

----------

Չիպ (29.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (28.03.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս վերջին մի քանի գրառումները ջնջվել են։ Գրառում անելուց առաջ նախ կարդացեք թեմայի վերնագիրը։*

----------


## Dorian

Խնդրում ես տնեցիներին, որ քեզ շատ անհրաժեշտ իրերը կախեն առաստաղից  :Smile: 
Սեփական փորձի վրա հենվելով եմ ասում 1,81-ի տենց եմ հասել!!!

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Խնդրում ես տնեցիներին, որ քեզ շատ անհրաժեշտ իրերը կախեն առաստաղից 
> Սեփական փորձի վրա հենվելով եմ ասում 1,81-ի տենց եմ հասել!!!


Լավ է, որ հասել ես, բայց, օրինակ, ինչո՞վ ես համոզված, որ առանց էդ ամենի չէիր հասնի։  :Jpit:

----------


## Dorian

> Լավ է, որ հասել ես, բայց, օրինակ, ինչո՞վ ես համոզված, որ առանց էդ ամենի չէիր հասնի։


Դա պիտի տնեցիներին ասեիր... հակառակ իմ կամքի էին անում  :Angry2: 
Ես ուզոմ էի թզուկ լնեի, իսկ նրանք...
Կտակը մի կողմ, քույրս, օրինակ, ցածրահասակ է: Նրան ասել էին գազարով, մեղրով ու եսիմ ինչով պատրաստած զզվելի խառնուրդ ուտել, օրը երկու անգամ : Բայց չօգնեց... Մնաց 1,65... Կածում եմ անհնար է նման բաներով բոյովանալ:
Աղջիկները կարան պլատֆորմ հագնեն, իսկ նկարվելուց կանգնեն տաբուրետկայի վրա: Նկարվելուց տղաներն էլ կրան նույնը անեն, բայց... մի խոսքով իրանք էլ թող պլատֆորմ հագնեն  :Tongue:  Օպերացիայից հո էժան ա!

----------


## Չիպ

> Դա պիտի տնեցիներին ասեիր... հակառակ իմ կամքի էին անում 
> Ես ուզոմ էի թզուկ լնեի, իսկ նրանք...
> Կտակը մի կողմ, քույրս, օրինակ, ցածրահասակ է: Նրան ասել էին գազարով, մեղրով ու եսիմ ինչով պատրաստած զզվելի խառնուրդ ուտել, օրը երկու անգամ : Բայց չօգնեց... Մնաց 1,65... Կածում եմ անհնար է նման բաներով բոյովանալ:
> Աղջիկները կարան պլատֆորմ հագնեն, իսկ նկարվելուց կանգնեն տաբուրետկայի վրա: Նկարվելուց տղաներն էլ կրան նույնը անեն, բայց... մի խոսքով իրանք էլ թող պլատֆորմ հագնեն  Օպերացիայից հո էժան ա!


Ոչ պլատֆորմ եմ սիրում, ոչ էլ նկարվելուց տաբուրետկի վրա եմ կանգնում, ճիշտը որ ասեմ բոյիցս հեչ չեմ նեղվում ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ որ բանա պետք լինում ու բոյտ չի հասնում ու թարսի պես կողքտ էլ մարդ չկա :Goblin:  :Fool:  :Crazy:

----------

Dorian (30.03.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Բոյ քաշելու համար մի ձև կա էշի յուղ օգտագործելը: Դա խմում են դանդաղ, հանգիստ, կաթիլ առ կաթիլ:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Բոյ քաշելու համար մի ձև կա էշի յուղ օգտագործելը: Դա խմում են դանդաղ, հանգիստ, կաթիլ առ կաթիլ:


Էշի յուղն էլ ստանում են երևի Էշ քամելուց չէ՞ :Think:  
Թե սկզբից սպանում են, հետո կաշին հանում, դնում մի ամանի մեջ ու մաս մաս ոտերով տրորում՞ :Shok:

----------

Adriano (29.03.2009)

----------


## Չիպ

> Բոյ քաշելու համար մի ձև կա էշի յուղ օգտագործելը: Դա խմում են դանդաղ, հանգիստ, կաթիլ առ կաթիլ:


ավելի լավա սենց մնամ :Wink:  քան թե…………… ֆու՜ էշի յուղ :Sad:

----------


## Adriano

> Էշի յուղն էլ ստանում են երևի Էշ քամելուց չէ՞ 
> Թե սկզբից սպանում են, հետո կաշին հանում, դնում մի ամանի մեջ ու մաս մաս ոտերով տրորում՞


Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, շատ համով ու տեղին մեջբերում է: Էշ քամելն էլա դժվար գործ երևի

----------


## ArmBoy

Ուղղակի զարմանալի առաջարկություններ եմ հանդիպում այս թեմայի ներքո: Փաստորեն, ստացվում է, որ՝ հասակն ավելացնելն այնքան էլ դժվար բան չէ՝ սննդակարգում ավելացնել մի քանի մոգական մթերքներ կամ դրանց խառնուրդներ, զբաղվել մի քանի հանրահայտ մարզաձեւերով՝ ու խնդիրը լուծված է: 

Չեք կարծո՞ւմ, որ սա այն հարցն է, որտեղ ոչ մեկը չի կարող որեւէ արդյունավետ խորհուրդ տալ, քանի որ՝

- խոսակցությունը գնում է մարդկանց միջեւ՝ դատելով Ձեր արտահայտած մտքերից, ում ֆիզիկական զարգացման ու աճի հիմնական շրջանն արդեն դարձել է պատմություն: 

- մարդու հասակը կախված է հիմնականում գեներից եւ մանկա-պատանեկան տարիքի զարգացման առանձնահատկություններից եւ ոչ թե սննդակարգից

Իսկ վոլեյբոլ եւ մյուս մարզաձեւերը ոչ թե բոյովացնում են, այլ մարզիչները պարզապես ընտրում են բոյով մարդկանց:

----------

Ariadna (26.06.2009), Dorian (30.03.2009), Nadine (26.06.2009), Renata (15.10.2011), Արամ (12.10.2009), Հայկօ (29.03.2009)

----------


## armena

> Ես 13 տարեկան եմ:Ես չաղ չեմ, սակայն Fast Food-երից փորիս մասում առաջացել են յուզեր:Իմ կարծիքով վոր բոյ քաշեմ դա կանցնի:Ինչպես բոյ քաշեմ


հեռու մնա fast food-ից ու շատ շարժվի  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

բոյս ոնց չափեմ՞

----------


## Yeghoyan

> բոյս ոնց չափեմ՞


լավ հարց էր :LOL: 

սովորաբար մետրով են չափում, դու չես կարող, սխալ կլինի, պիտի ուղիղ կանգնես ու ուրիշը նայի  :Wink:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.04.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Բայց ապրի թեման բացողը... կարգին ուրախացրեց, երբ կարդացի թեմայի վերնագիրը :Hands Up: 

Ես շատ գազար եմ կերել օրինակ: :Crazy:

----------


## Արամ

> Բայց ապրի թեման բացողը... կարգին ուրախացրեց, երբ կարդացի թեմայի վերնագիրը
> 
> Ես շատ գազար եմ կերել օրինակ:


թեման բացողը հստակ տվյալներով տռամվայի տակա ընգե :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Ինչպե՞ս բոյ քաշել*


Սեղմում եք Download կոճակը, քաշում եք  :LOL: :

Կարելի ա թեմա բացել. «Բոյ քաշելու անվճար սայթեր»  :Jpit: :

----------

anahit96 (24.10.2011), Annushka (15.10.2009), ARMbrain (13.06.2014), davidus (16.10.2009), EgoBrain (13.04.2010), Katka (15.10.2011), Kita (15.10.2011), Magic-Mushroom (13.04.2010), _DEATH_ (13.04.2010), Երկնային (13.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (14.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.10.2009), Սլիմ (16.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ինչպես Ներսեսը կռահեց, ցուրտ ու մութ տարիներին ստեղծված միջավայրում ծնված սերունդը բարձրահասակ է, քան հին սերունդը։

Հետեւելով Դորիանի մեթոդին՝ բարդությամբ, *ճկվելով վերցնել օրվա ընթացքում օգտագործվող իրերը*. պիտի ասեմ որ Դորիան ջան, սա գերազանց ֆիզիկական մարմնամարզություն է. դա դրական արդյունք է տալիս։

Մի խոսքով, պետք է ստեղծել դժվարություն՝ ցուրտ ու մութ տարիների պես, որպեսզի մարդ ձգտի բարձրանալ վեր։ Ի հարկ է, շատ ցուրտ ու մութ տարիներ պետք չեն. քանզի եթե նման բան սկսվի, ապա նոր սերունդը՝ եթե ծնվի ցուրտ ժամանակ, կլինի արջի պես մազոտ։ Միայն մութ ժամանակ ծնվելուց է օգտվելու. տեսուղության վրա չի ազդի։

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

միյակ ճանապարհը բոյովանալու,եթե ձեր տարիքը չի անցել 20-ից,ապա աճի հորմոն Սոմոտրոպինը ձեզ օգնական, :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## _DEATH_

> միյակ ճանապարհը բոյովանալու,եթե ձեր տարիքը չի անցել 20-ից,ապա աճի հորմոն Սոմոտրոպինը ձեզ օգնական,


Երկու ամիս մնաց որ 20 լինեմ, ուրեմն ինչ տենց էլ բոյս 1,80 ա մնալու?  :Sad:

----------


## Renata

> միյակ ճանապարհը բոյովանալու,եթե ձեր տարիքը չի անցել 20-ից,ապա աճի հորմոն Սոմոտրոպինը ձեզ օգնական,


Բժիշկ չեմ, բաից ինչքան տեղյակ եմ Սոմոտրոպինը, Ջինտրոպինը և նմանատիպ այլ դեղամիջոցներ օգտագործուն են կարծեմ մինչև 13-14 տարեկան այն էլ  բժիշկի նշանակմամբ: Իսկ Հայաստանումի դեղատներում այս դեղերը դժվար էլ գտնեք պետքա պատվիրեք

----------


## anahit96

Ժող բոյս 1.65ա,իսկ քաշս`  56կգ,,,խոզ եմ չէ՞...ինչ անեմ

----------


## Universe

> Ժող բոյս 1.65ա,իսկ քաշս`  56կգ,,,խոզ եմ չէ՞...ինչ անեմ


Բայց դրա մեջ խոզություն չնկատեցի:

Անահիտ ջան, զուտ 1.65/56 քաշով խոզ ե՞ս տեսել կյանքումդ :Think: 

Ընդհանրապես, թեման անիմաստա ոնց որ, մարդու բոյը գեներիցա գալիս, ու ուզում ես կանգնած քնի ու ամբողջ օրը գազար սրսկվի, մեկա...

----------

Renata (25.10.2011), ՆանՍ (26.10.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Ժող բոյս 1.65ա,իսկ քաշս`  56կգ,,,խոզ եմ չէ՞...ինչ անեմ


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ ձեռքի հետ էլ ինձ վիրավորելու համար :Sad: 
Հ.Գ. համաձայն եմ Վահագի հետ, իրոք անիմաստ թեմա ա:

----------

Renata (25.10.2011), Universe (25.10.2011), ՆանՍ (26.10.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ժող բոյս 1.65ա,իսկ քաշս`  56կգ,,,խոզ եմ չէ՞...ինչ անեմ


եթե ինչ-որ մեկնա քեզ տենց բան ասել, ոչ մեկին մի լսի: Շատ էլ ընտիր բոյ/քաշ հարաբերությունա: Իմն էլ 1,70 / 65 -ա: Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ լսել, որ ինձ պոնչ ասեն կամ չաղո: Հակառակը կամ ասում են նորմալա կամ նիհար ես:

----------

anahit96 (04.01.2012)

----------


## Երևան

իսկ Բերգի մեթոդիկան պորցող էղելա ինձել իմ հասակը դուր չի գալիս 168 (երեկոյան)/68 քաշ տարիքս 20 http://www.podrasti.narod.ru/ ու մի 2 հատել կա http://yarasty.ru/90-metodika-berga.html չգիտեմ արժի ժամանակ ծախսել սրա վրա, իսկ էն համոզմանը որ միայն գեները կապ ունեն միանշական տենց չի  :Smile:

----------

